# Southern Tier gun hunters(NY)



## steve r (Sep 1, 2006)

eeekster said:


> Well,it looks like they allowed rifle hunting now in Yates and Steuben,and Chemung Counties.I guess it just needs approval from Spitzer.
> What are your thoughts,I for one am a little on the fence with this one.I hunt with a rifle during gun season,but I hunt in Delaware County,a county that is mostly farm land and a few small towns.The southern Tier is more populated seems like everywhere you go in the area,somebody is building a house out in the"country".I still think it's only a matter of time before someone gets hurt with a rifle in these more populated areas.


I hunted chautauqua co with shot gun only yrs a go a few times.Are they goona do the rifle thing there also?


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

steve r said:


> I hunted chautauqua co with shot gun only yrs a go a few times.Are they goona do the rifle thing there also?


not sure,seems like they are making baby steps with this,a few counties at a time.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

It is a very poor decision! We already have enough stories of houses and equipment getting shot up with the shot guns. People that are used to lobbing slugs to the edge of the field are just going to try and strech the limit with a rifle. Not to mention the richochet and pass through distance of a hardened tip rifle bullet. Not looking forward to this. Ken 

Born and Raised in Savona


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

I BOW 2 said:


> It is a very poor decision! We already have enough stories of houses and equipment getting shot up with the shot guns. People that are used to lobbing slugs to the edge of the field are just going to try and strech the limit with a rifle. Not to mention the richochet and pass through distance of a hardened tip rifle bullet. Not looking forward to this. Ken
> 
> Born and Raised in Savona


I agree!!!!


----------

